# help setting d-link dsl-2640t as a repeater



## u-ultima (Jan 25, 2009)

i was going to post this in my previous thread wifi recomendation,but sadly it was closed...its been a long time.

well i bought a d-link dir-615 router,but the wifi signal didnt work out as i wanted(my sister whos living on the floor above me was not getting wifi signal),today i found out that i got a spare router(dsl-2640t).then i thought maybe could try setting it up as a repeater.

so here's what i did:
i disabled the DHCP reservation, changed its(dsl-2640t) static ip to 192.168.0.200 and filled the ssid name and password exactly as in d-link dir 615(dhcp range: 192.168.0.100-192.168.0.199).to my surprise it worked.

do i have to do anything else,my pc is connected wirelessly and its in the range of d-link dir-615..will this hurt my wireless connection..cause i had a problem after setting up dsl-2640t,my wifi connection was working but i was not getting internet(i was confused what happened & frustrated why it happened ),

i appreciate some help


----------



## sdikevin (Jun 10, 2009)

i'm guessing you have a cable going from a lan port to another lan port on both routers?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have no idea what you did, but here's the right way to use a secondary router.

Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------



## u-ultima (Jan 25, 2009)

johnwill thankyou for the quick reply as usual.well thats what i have done,what would the reason be that my wirless connection is not getting internet it just keeps me bugging, i m on cable right now and its working great,this is happening after the repeater setup thingy.


----------



## sdikevin (Jun 10, 2009)

when your on the wireless run an ipconfig /all.... save the read out, and then do another ipconfig /all when your on the wired connection. Paste the results for both in the forum


----------



## u-ultima (Jan 25, 2009)

*wirless
*
Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : nevan
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8187 Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps U
SB 2.0 Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-AF-06-A1-4C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.191
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.90
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.90
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, June 19, 2009 11:11:08 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, June 19, 2009 11:11:07 PM

*wired*

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : nevan
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ether
net Controller #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-F3-66-B4-56
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.199
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.90
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.90
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.90
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, June 19, 2009 11:14:06 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, June 19, 2009 11:14:05 PM

i noticed the default gateway in the wireless setting is somehow blank so i checked the tcp/ip setting, the default gateway contains 0's.Could it be the problem.thank you


----------



## u-ultima (Jan 25, 2009)

thank you johnwill & sdikevin for the quick replys. i guess i have found the solution.there was an option in the dsl-2640t router called wireless management,i set to allow my wifi ap adress and my sister's voila now i m on a wifi again.thanks again for ur time. 

here it is:

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8187 Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps U
SB 2.0 Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-AF-06-A1-4C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.191
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.90
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.90
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.90
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, June 21, 2009 5:01:27 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, June 21, 2009 5:01:26 PM


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad it all worked out.

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------

